# What do you stuff in your poodle's Kong's?



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Cream Cheese and kibble


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Kibble, soaked kibble, sometimes treats, sometimes a piece of cheese (which they love to try to get out as much as they do peanut butter).


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Although I don't use kongs (all of my dogs dislike them) I do have toys that I stuff with healthy special treats like a piece of salmon skin with some K9 Granola Factory treats. I use them as my special rewards for being good as I am leaving the house.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Softened kibble, with the small end plugged with canned cheese, and the large end sealed with canned food . . and then the whole thing frozen. I gave these to my spoo puppy when leaving the house as per Ian Dunbar's recommendation. I also used the kong bones stuffed with canned food or cheese (then frozen), or peanut butter, the latter when practicing getting in and out of the car.


----------



## maddogdodge (May 29, 2015)

Usually either Prime 100 dog roll (any brand will do though) or boiled egg 

In summer I plug up the bottom hole with peanut butter (cream cheese would probably work too) and fill it up with beef or chicken stock and then freeze it. The dogs love that!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Tinned fish, and in the summer, frozen.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

Soft dog food-frozen or not. Frozen Yogurt-you can add things like blueberries too.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Canned cheese - Asta loves it!


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Oh wow!!! All of these sounds awesome!! My pup will love trying different Kong's!! Thank you for the ideas!!!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------

